# Old Buddy Minolta 7000 returns home



## usayit (Jan 16, 2007)

I was only 10 (perhaps 11) years old when my father bought this electronic wonder and I had no idea just how much this camera would mean to me more than 2 decades later.  From the day we opened the box, I shot just as many rolls through this camera as my father.  This was the camera that I learned and stole.. um borrowed throughout college.  This was the camera that taught me a long life interest.  The camera only found its way back to my father's hands permanently after I purchased my first Canon EOS body, Elan IIe.  

This past christmas, I introduced my father into the digital age with a nice Canon P&S paired with a nice die sub printer.  The simple kind that you just plug the camera into, select the photo, and push print.  He's a bit older now... no longer interested in a full featured SLR... not really into all the compex things we have in the present day.  He still loves to take snapshots.  He seemed to like the simplicity and the complete package that takes him from shot to final print with little trouble.  

In return, my father sent me an old friend; the ol'Minolta 7000.  When not in use, it will have a special place in my collection.  At the time I started shooting with it, I had not realized how significant the camera was in photographic technology.  It was the first successfully marketed autofocus camera in the market and it was a huge success.  The entire camera was designed to showcase the lastest in technology;  Push button controls, great Program mode with shift, wonderful metering, and of course AutoFocus.  I had not realized just how fortunate I was to have such an advanced camera at my disposal.   I must have gotten some strange looks during that time.. kinda like a 10 year old kid wondering around shooting with a DSLR in the  early 90's when almost no one had one yet.  

Given the age of my old buddy, I'd say he has aged quite well and my father took very good care of it.  It has a place next to my Pentax ME-F in my display cabinet.  The first AF camera marketed next to the first successful AF camera marketed. 

To my surprise, there were two other of my father's cameras included in the package; pentax 110 and Minolta 16 QT (in box).  Can't wait to learn more about these subminatures.


----------



## auer1816 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, that's totally neat.  I'm a bit sentimental too when it comes to the things that I once used so frequently -- I just don't have the heart to get rid of them.  I suspect that one day my Maxxum 7D will be sitting in a display case of mine (since it was, and still is, my first dSLR)


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 17, 2007)

I like your story behind the camera your father bought it how you borrowed it and gave it back to him now it's back in your hands 

That was the first SLR that i got too 
as a matter of fact i have both those lenses as well 

I still keep that as well as my HTSI in the same bag as my 7D 
it's a wonderful camera and waaaaaaaayyyyy ahead of its time


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice to see it's still getting some use! Testament to the quality of Minolta's products. I never had a 7000 or similar model at the time when Minolta was genuinely ahead of the pack, but one of my most commonly used cameras is the Dynax 5, an extremely well featured camera with a nearly infallible metering system and the ability to customise almost anything, for a fraction of the price of equivalent cameras from other companies.

Now I've taken advantage of the ever-decreasing cost of film cameras and am waiting for delivery of something I've coveted for a few years now... the Dynax 7. I'll probably never get around to understanding half of it's functions, but it'll get used constantly until film completely disappears. Then it too will go in a display case, along with the 5, as proof of what camera designers could do when they actually took time to _design_ a product instead of just trying to rush something out for the next season. And as proof that in the factors that ensure a company's survival, the ability to create a near-perfect product is unfortunately very low on the list.

As usual I've gone off on a tangent and then a rant, so coming back down I'll just ask... would that happen to be a 70-210mm f/4 constant? If so you should be away shooting now instead of reading this. In fact ignore that, it's a terrible lens, and I'll do you a favour by taking it off your hands for $5.


----------



## usayit (Jan 17, 2007)

It sure is...   70-210mm f/4...  In MINT condition.  Sure looking forward to putting a roll or two through it.


----------



## jedimario (Jan 17, 2007)

Whoa, that camera just looks beastly.  I think I used something like it sometime, can't remember when though.  Have fun!


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 19, 2007)

Great story behind that camera.  The story is actually the best part.

I'm a sentimental person too when it comes to cameras.


----------



## david1971 (Feb 17, 2007)

I just bought one off of Ebay for $60!! I couldn't believe how much of a bargain this camera was!  It is in such mint condition that not only was there very minimal scratches or dirt on the camera itself but it also had the plastic adhesive protector on the bottom of the camera still left there like it left the manufacturing plant yesterday!

I took a film class back in college (many moons ago) and I had slightly remembered about dialing in the f-stops and aperture settings.  I've taken some pretty decent pictures with my digital, but I really want to use this Minolta to it's full potential and put to use what I learned back in college.  This could possibly go beyond a hobby. (Maybe you could give me some pointers)

Anyway, congratulations on the find and I hope you enjoy the camera for years to come. 

Happy photoing!

David


----------



## usayit (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats on a wonderful Ebay find and for a great price.  

Enjoy this little marvel...


----------



## david1971 (Feb 18, 2007)

I wanted to ask you, can I use any flash accessory for the Minolta Maxxum 7000 or do I have to find a Flash 2800AF specifically?


----------



## usayit (Feb 18, 2007)

I honestly don't know.  My father puchased the camera with the flash so there was never any reason to use another standard xsync flash.  The 7000 uses electronic TTL metering with their flash (another pretty advanced feature of this marvel) so there is a bit of an advantage to try an obtain one.  

Here's a very informative link:

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/maxxum7k/manual/index.htm


----------



## david1971 (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh wow! Thanks for the link!  I will definitely check this out!


----------

